# Rattle proofing



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm probably going to get my machine powder coated this week so would be good time to and eliminate the rattles while it's apart (only thing that annoys me about the machine).

The main source seems to be the top panel/cup holder and drip tray. Has anyone done this? Was thinking of running something like this http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/single-sided-foam-tapes/0556525/ along all the metal-metal points on the casing - any thoughts?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The drip tray lid would be easy with this foam but the actual tray rests on quite a narrow edge of metal which might wear the foam quickly.

The heat produced might affect the adhesive if you use it on the top panel

I did think of some spots of blue tack but rejected that as you need to be able to remove the drip tray/top panel.

Ian


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I used the little rubber blobs that you stick on cupboard doors to stop them banging. Worked a treat on the v and can easily be removed if required.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I took a completely different approach with my R58. I got some of that "Cookamesh" (as recommended by someone on here) and cut it to fit the drip tray and cup warmer. By cutting it slightly longer I was able to fold a little bit under/between the loose metal parts and thus eliminated the rattle as a byproduct of protecting against scratches.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

If you need to kill any resonance on flat panels, I found silent coat sound deadening excellent. I had some left over from an audio instal I did in my car. You don't need much and it made a big difference to my Silvia.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Any pics of it on your machine? How did you fit it?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Fitted to inside of panels for obvious aesthetic reasons. Also added some acoustic foam for the drip tray to sit on and some electrical insulation tape where metal touches metal, again to help dull any rattles.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Actually, if you want, PM me your addy and I'll send you a sheet (gratis). I have loads left over from the audio install, save you buying any. That's if you want it of course









I also did my cooker extractor hood as well as that rattled like a b!tch !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So the sheets don't have to cover the whole of the surface, a bit here and there will do?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> So the sheets don't have to cover the whole of the surface, a bit here and there will do?


Correct


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PM on the way


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just out of interest where can you get it from. I've tried tapping some spare silicone insulation to the plate just above the pump but hadn't thought about doing it to the side panned too to absorb the sound.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Most online car audio suppliers will sell kits, you can find it on Amazon too. Dynamat, Silentcoat are two that I have used, there are loads more.

Try caraudiodirect or similar.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sound proofing arrived today. Thanks Ollie greatly appreciated!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got mine today too - cheers. Any method about where to place the bits on the panels?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Got mine today too - cheers. Any method about where to place the bits on the panels?


Glad they arrived safely. I have to admit, placement on mine was less than scientific but I don't think it really matters. I typically centered it on the panels, wherever it's not going to foul anything or prevent future servicing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I put it central with some foam tape around metal to metal contact points - sounds much better now.


----------

